# can someone size this down to print it on a A4 size style paper



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

i want to make a mandolin ( making instruments is another hobby of mine) and i need plans to build one and i can only find these ones you have to print on A3size paper can anybody help me out with this one ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sure.

Link the file and I'll resize it for you.

Also, check to see if your printer driver supports scaling, most do.


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Sure.
> 
> Link the file and I'll resize it for you.
> 
> Also, check to see if your printer driver supports scaling, most do.


http://www.instructables.com/id/Army-Navy-Mandolin-on-the-Cheap/

it's in about the half of the page where you find the plans

and thankyou Simon


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No need.

View the document in Acrobat reader, hit print.

In the dialogue box that pops up, go to page scaling and select 'Shrink to Printable area'. Unselect 'Choose paper source by PDF page size.

Done. Click ok to print.


----------

